# Closure of Frontal Fontanelle



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

Just a query - Daisy has a slightly large frontal fontanelle, she had an episode a while ago where it was consistently raised & tight, but the paediatrician said all was ok and it was just a virus causing it, but at the time commented that the fontanelle was a bit larger than 'usual'.

She is 6.5 months now and I was just wondering when it would start to close up - it doesnt really seem any different and whilst I imagine it must take a while for the bone to grow over, I thought it might have started by now... 

Thanks
Rach


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Rach

According to parentingivillage:

'' 
The "soft spot" is the area on top of the head where the bones of the skull have not quite joined. During pregnancy, the skull develops sort of like a jigsaw puzzle; it's not all one bone, but rather many bones that eventually meet and fuse. Some bones meet and fuse before the baby is born. Others fuse after birth to allow room for the brain's tremendous growth over the first year. More than 50 percent of the total growth of the head occurs in this first year of life. If all the bones fused early, there would be no room for the brain as it grows. 

There are often several "soft spots" present at birth, but most are so small and last for so little time, that parents are unaware of them. But by two months, only two of these spots should be present: 

The smaller is the posterior fontanel, on the back part of the top of the head. It's usually difficult to find at two months of age and should be completely gone (because the bones have fused) by four months. 
The anterior fontanel is the one most parents recognize as the soft spot. It's on top of the head toward the front. Four bones come together at this spot, but, because of their rounded corners, they don't quite meet. This soft spot may close as early as nine months of age or as late as two years. The average is between 12 to 14 months.''

Hope this helps

Jxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Jeanette


----------

